# Frozen corn on the cob.....



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

My mother brought me some corn a couple of weeks ago. We shucked it and threw it in bags and put it in the freezer. When we made it the first time, it was soggy. Made me mad. This is really good corn. How do I cook it so it doesn't get soggy? Thanks!


----------



## Parttimefarmer (May 5, 2011)

We always blanch corn before we freeze it.


----------



## Canning Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

We blanch, too. If you don't blanch, you haven't stopped the enzymatic processes that break down food. Have you tried grilling it?


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried blanching it last year according to the Ball book and it did the same thing. Guess I will have to try it on the grill. Thanks!


----------



## deb_rn (Apr 16, 2010)

I've never had GOOD frozen corn on the cob. We blanch and cut off... great every time! I used to do it as a New Year's treat for my small children. They thought it was "cool"... but the flavor wasn't great!

Debbie


----------



## mtnmom5 (Dec 21, 2009)

Freeze it IN the skin or shucks ( or whatever the heck you call the stuff you normally shuck off) - then you can pull it out of the freezer and cook it up like normal corn on the cob. really good! For some reason if you freeze it 'unshucked' it works but if you shuck it, then you have to blanch it.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

Well, we made it on the grill. Still waterlogged! I think we ruined that beautiful corn! What a waste!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

People will tell you not to do this & it doesn't matter to me but I cut our corn off the cob raw & put in freezer bags, that's it.

When we want corn for dinner I take a bag out & cook it, tastes like frest corn on the cob only no cob. I've been doing it this way for years with no problems. My mom was always a canning corn person & even she's doing it the same way the last couple years.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

I have blanched it and not blanched it. It always seems great to me. I put mine in a pyrex dish with a little water, put a paper towel or something over it, and steam it that way in the microwave, just until it's hot and steamy.


----------



## Packedready (Mar 29, 2011)

Last year I froze it on the cob with the skin and silks and I was very disappointed, soggy, I then boiled it with pickle crisp in the water and it was better, we used it all, but will never do it that way again. The amount of freezer space used was too much.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

pickle crisp? What is that and where can I get it? I hate to throw away all of this corn that was so good.


----------



## my3boys (Jan 18, 2011)

Pickle Crisp is available in some Walmarts, grocery stores, and hardware stores, and probably some farm stores. Check anywhere they carry canning supplies. A lot depends on the area you are in.

I bought mine at Walmart.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

I tried the pickle crisp and it didn't help. How exactly did you do yours?
Would it be possible to thaw the corn out and cut it off the cob and then make creamed corn? Do you think it would still be soggy?


----------

